# [Urxvt] Problema con las fuentes. [Solucionado]

## lince_0011

Bueno esta es la primera vez que instalo y utilizo gentoo, pero valla que me ha gustado   :Smile: 

Bueno ya tengo el sistema funcionando como quiero, salvo por unos problemas mínimos.

Siempre he utilizado rxvt-unicode por lo que decidi instalar esta terminal en gentoo, despues procedir a crear el archivo .xdefaults y pues ya saben, ahi especifique el fondo de la terminal, los colores,fuente,etc.

Pero tengo problemas con la fuente, comparto mi .xdefaults:

```
!-----------

!Scroll bar

!-----------

urxvt*scrollBar: false

!------

!Fuente

!------

urxvt*font: xft: Terminus: pixelsize=7

!------------------

!Cursosr del promt

!------------------

urxvt*cursorBlink: true

!--------------

!Transparensia #

!--------------

!urxvt*transparent: true

!urxvt*shading: 5

!-------

!Colores

!-------

! vim: set filetype=xdefaults :

*foreground: #D7D0C7

*background: #151515

!black

 *color0:  #252525

 *color8:  #505050

!red

 *color1:  #D4A7E2

 *color9:  #F99286

!green

 *color2:  #8DD78D

 *color10: #C3F786

!yellow

 *color3:  #EBEABD

 *color11: #FCFBCC

!blue

 *color4:  #41B4A3

 *color12: #B6DEFB

!magenta

 *color5:  #8E6794

 *color13: #AD7FA8

!cyan

 *color6:  #C8C9EB

 *color14: #D7D9FC

!white

 *color7:  #FCFEFD

 *color15: #E2E2E2
```

Al intentar lanzar urxvt desde otra terminal como xterm me aparece:

```
urxvt: unable to load base fontset, please specify a valid one using -fn, aborting.
```

Y pues simplemente no puedo lanzar esa consola, busque sobre ese menaje que lanza urxvt, pero igual no encuentro nada que me ayude.

Saludos y gracias por sus respuestas..Last edited by lince_0011 on Thu Feb 23, 2012 4:02 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## i92guboj

Suponiendo que la especificación de la fuente sea correcta y que dicha fuente esté instalada, comprueba que rxvt-univode está compilado con USE=truetype. O, si no quieres usar fuentes true type, entonces quita la especificación tipo xft:..... y usa una especificación de fuente de X11.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Tienes instalado el paquete terminus-font? ¿Lo tienes con el valor X incluido en la variable USE?

----------

## lince_0011

Gracias por responder.

Si si tengo instalada esa fuente, y claro si tengo X en la variable USE.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Qué ocurre si ejecutas esto desde un terminal?

```
urxvt -fn "xft:Terminus"
```

----------

## lince_0011

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Qué ocurre si ejecutas esto desde un terminal?
> 
> ```
> urxvt -fn "xft:Terminus"
> ```
> ...

 

Sucede lo mismo:

```
urxvt: unable to load base fontset, please specify a valid one using -fn, aborting.
```

Probare lo que mencionas arriba, agregar esa variable  la USE, luego comento haber que tal.

EDITO: Agregue truetype a la variable USE, recompile e instale rxvt-unicode y ahora ya medio funciona.

Gracias por sus respuestas   :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## lince_0011

Hola de nuevo, siento reabrir el post pero creo que es mejor en vez de crear uno nuevo con el mismo problema.

Bueno ya logre colocarle una fuente a urxvt, y digo "una" por que solo una puedo poner.

Es decir de todas las demas fuentes que tengo instaladas ninguna otra funciona, actualmente tengo la fuente Clean pero otras no me funcionan.

Por ejemplo la fuente Neep,Terminus u otras al colocar cualquiera de ellas en el .Xdefaults la terminal se ve enorme y claro la fuente ni hablar.

No me toma esa fuente que le estoy especificando, como menciono mas arriba esto solo ocurre con las demas fuentes, con la fuente Clean no tengo problemas.

EDITO: Una imagen dice mas que mil palabras:

Con font Clean

[img]http://ompldr.org/tOXd5eg[/img]

Con otras:

[img]http://ompldr.org/tOXd6MQ[/img]

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Quizás estás intentando usar una fuente que no sea monotipo. Las fuentes monotipo están diseñadas de forma que todos los caracteres encajan en celdas del mismo tamaño. Los emuladores de terminal requieren fuentes monotipo. Si intentas usar una fuente no monotipo, la mayoría de emuladores de terminal cuadrarán la parrilla de caracteres para que la fuente encaje, pero a costa de desperdiciar mucho espacio. Si tu fuente no tiene la cadena "mono" en algún lugar del nombre entonces seguramente no sea monotipo (a no ser que sea una fuente específicamente diseñada este propósito).

----------

## lince_0011

No es que ni la fuente que tengo ahora Clean tiene la cadena "mono".

La declaro así tal cual:

```
URxvt*font: xft:Clean: pixelsize=7
```

Y se me hace raro que no logre utilizar de forma correcta otra fuente.   :Shocked: 

----------

## quilosaq

¿Tienes la ruta a los archivos de la fuente "terminus" incluida entre las rutas de fuentes  del servidor X?

```
grep /font /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## i92guboj

Usa otras fuentes monotipo. Si también falla ya miramos más cosas, pero primero lo primero. Si no sabes cual probar, puedes usar Bitstream Vera Sans Mono o DejaVu Sans Mono.

En cuanto a los FontPath de X, no tienen nada que ver con esto. Las aplicaciones que usan XFT acceden a las fuentes de otra forma. Puedes incluso simplemente copiar el archivo ttf en ~/.fonts/ y automáticamente deberías poder usarlo sin ninguna configuración adicional.

----------

## lince_0011

Gracias de nuevo por responder.

Si de hecho algunas de las fuentes que tengo las copie directamente,  y si puedo utilizarlas en el sistema a excepción de la terminal.

Las fuentes Bitstream Vera Sans Mono ya las habia instalado, intente colocarla en el .Xdefaults pero el problema es el mismo. 

La terminal se ve mas grande y la fuente no cambia en nada.

No lo puedo creer, la instalación de gentoo no fue nada difícil y ahora estoy batallando con las fuentes en la consola   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ramonoid

Qué tal si prescindes de Xft y especificas la fuente a la clásica del tipo:

```
xlsfonts | grep fuente
```

De preferencia aquellas que cumplan el estandar iso8859.

Solo para combrobar si las fuentes pueden especificarse de otra manera y para ir delimitando.

----------

## quilosaq

Mira si fontconfig lista la fuente que quieres. 

```
fc-list "Terminus"
```

----------

## lince_0011

Gracias por responder.

Si así si se puede colocar la fuente también, lo malo es que no me muestra la fuentes que quiero.

Por ejemplo Neep yo mismo me baje la fuente, lo moví a /usr/share/fonts y si me aparece y la puedo utilizar en el sistema.

Pero al buscarla con xlsfonts no me muestra nada, y así con varias fuentes.

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Mira si fontconfig lista la fuente que quieres. 
> 
> ```
> fc-list "Terminus"
> ```
> ...

 

Si si me la muestra:

```
Terminus:style=Bold

Terminus:style=Regular
```

Saludos

----------

## ramonoid

Recuerda agregar a tu $HOME/.xinitrc 

```
xset +fp /ruta/a/donde/tengas/las/fuentes/que/quieres/
```

----------

## quilosaq

Resumiendo:

Si xfontconfig te lista la fuente 

```
fc-list "Terminus"
```

 y rxvt-unicode lo tienes compilado con el valor truetype 

```
equery uses rxvt-unicode
```

 y 

```
urxvt -fn "xft:Terminus"
```

 te sigue sin funcionar yo miraría la configuración de python. ¿Qué versión tienes seleccionada? 

```
eselect python list
```

 ¿Has ejecutado 

```
# python-updater
```

?

----------

## i92guboj

Si vas a utilizar fuentes a la antigua, varias cosas:

tendrás que añadir fontpaths a to xorg.conf, o bien user el comando que te dan arriba

También tendrás que hacer xset fp rehash para que salgan en los listados si no quieres tener que reiniciar X.

muchas fuentes tienen un use flag X que sirva precisamente para instalar la versión correspondiente de la fuente. Sin dicho flag probablemente la fuente no sea listada porque simplemente no está instalada en la versión correcta.

Puedes pegar la salida de "emerge -pv rxvt-unicode"?

----------

## lince_0011

Aquí la salida de 

```
emerge -pv rxvt-unicode
```

:

```
[ebuild   R    ] x11-terms/rxvt-unicode-9.10  USE="256-color font-styles perl truetype vanilla -afterimage -blink -fading-colors -force-hints -iso14755 -pixbuf -unicode3 -wcwidth"
```

@quilosaq, me aparece la versión 2.7, ahora mismo estoy actualizando python. Luego comento como me fue.

Saludos   :Wink: 

----------

## lince_0011

Despues de mis andadas en Gentoo de nuevo tengo el problemita de las fuentes en urxvt.

Hasta el dia de hoy todo estaba bien, pero ahora sigo teniendo el mismo problema con las fuentes en consola.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lince_0011

La solucion era tan sencilla, habia que agregar xft a las use flags en el make.conf, luego recompilar urxvt y listo.

Saludos

----------

